# Stattegg/Graz Masters EM



## The Tretschwein (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Hier der geilste und technisch anspuchsvollste Marathon den ich kenne!

http://www.bike09.at/show_page.php?pid=428

Im Ernst, die Strecke verlangt alles ab. Gute Bergauffahrer haben gleich ab Kilometer 2 eine 28% Rampe, danach folgen ständig Trails und schwere Abfahrten. Der Spass ist ca 110km lang und dauert um die 5:45 - 6:15 für gute männliche Hobbyracer. 

Waffenwahl: Ein Fully!

Nach Riva zum Marketing Marathon fahrt jeder, aber Stattegg ist mal echt was wo ihr euer Limit findet.

Es findet die WM, Masters EM auf gleicher Strecke statt sowie Trek Challenge auf 65km. Reicht auch schon
http://www.bike09.at/show_page.php?pid=372


----------



## Trailhunterer (23. Juli 2009)

Würde sich gut anhören, wenn es nicht am Ende der Welt liegen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (23. Juli 2009)

Nachdem die Salzkammergut-Trophy in Schnee gefallen ist freu ich mich schon riesig auf Graz.Vielleicht mal wieder ein Rennen ohne Schnee oder Dauerregen,wird aber heuer wirklich schwer mit dem Wetter


----------



## The Tretschwein (23. Juli 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Würde sich gut anhören, wenn es nicht am Ende der Welt liegen würde.



heul ned rum! Nach Riva fahrst doch auch oder? quälst dich übern Brenner, stehst im Stau.....hast nach Graz alles nicht.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (24. Juli 2009)

Kann nicht mitfahren hab kein Fully


----------



## mountainbike (11. August 2009)

also mich reizt graz auch und möchte fahren.

@tretschwein - wenn du sagst die 65 strecke reicht auch schon, dann     sollte ich wohl die nehmen

hat noch jemand tipps zur strecke?

bist du dabei klaus?


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. August 2009)

65 reicht! Bin heute teile der längeren EM / WM Strecke gefahren. Harter Tobak! Sehr technische Abschnitte wechseln mit Drückerpassagen. 

Sehr ausgewogen: Bergauffahrer und Abfahrtstechniker haben beide Ihren Spass. Wer beides kann wird nur begeistert sein.

Ob ich mitfahre? wweis ned. Hab mir vor 3 Wochen den Daumen gebrochen, Gehirnerschütterung, Birne 14mal genäht. --> komme den Berg ned runter.


----------



## Speeketze-VW (12. August 2009)

Hi Leute, war da schon zwo mal unten(2007+2008), ist ein echter Tipp für Fahrtechniker. Haben da richtig gute Abfahrten drin, natürlich denkt auch mal an die Höhenmeter. Aber obacht, die UCI hat durchgesetzt das auf der Classic Runde ein Zeitlimit besteht, ab 11.05Uhr ist beim Martinelli (Labe Nr.4) Schluß. Man kommt zwar in die Wertung(siehe www.bike09.at , aber Schöckel mit Trails ist futsch, selbst der geile Falschgraben fällt dann Flach. Nur bleibt die 28% Leberstraße zum abfahren. Ich halte zwar lange durch, bin aber net schnell dafür, so muß ich mir ganz genau überlegen, ob ich sogar die Small wähle. Classic:66km 2400hm, bis zum Martinelli sinds ca. 30km 1300hm, wenns da einen Patschen hast, oder die Strecke ist gatschig wirds hard bis 11.05Uhr vorbei zu kommen! Werde Do. + Fr. die Strecke abfahren, jeweils Start Leberstr. Teil 1 bis Martinelli, Teil 2 Leberstr. Schöckel.  Glück auf vw


----------



## transalpmanni (12. August 2009)

heuer findet am 23. august die uci marathon mountainbike wm 09 statt!

ihr könnt euch via twitter bis zur wm laufend infos holen:
http://twitter.com/BikeWM

videos von der wm-strecke:
http://www.bike09.at/StreckenHighlights-Videos-ber2786


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. August 2009)

naja die Teststrecke geht ja. danachj aber der Schöckltrail .....vorher beim Plesch....


----------



## transalpmanni (13. August 2009)

ja, ja der plesch-anstieg (vorher hast eh schon was in den beinen...)

http://www.bike09.at/StreckenHighlights-Fotostory-ber2776


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. August 2009)

Leider bekomm ich schon Sitzpickel wenn das Wort UCI fällt  Naja, 2010 ist auch eine Möglichkeit....


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. August 2009)

also ich habe gestern für die ersten 67km bis Martinelli 4h gebraucht! Dann gehts Rennen neu los! (oder ihr biegt rechts ab und direkt ins Bierzelt, Sauerstoffzelt....)

Die Trails sind nicht sehr schwer, aber vom Regen ausgewaschen, wurzelig etc, dh hohes Tempo ist ned wirklich drin. Grad der Jägersteig von der Mühlbacherhütte ist sehr unangenehm. Ähnlich Plesch geht es vom Stifft Rein eiter nach Gratkorn.

Wer bis Martinelli überzieht stirbt.


----------



## transalpmanni (14. August 2009)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> also ich habe gestern für die ersten 67km bis Martinelli 4h gebraucht! Dann gehts Rennen neu los! (oder ihr biegt rechts ab und direkt ins Bierzelt, Sauerstoffzelt....)
> 
> Die Trails sind nicht sehr schwer, aber vom Regen ausgewaschen, wurzelig etc, dh hohes Tempo ist ned wirklich drin. Grad der Jägersteig von der Mühlbacherhütte ist sehr unangenehm. Ähnlich Plesch geht es vom Stifft Rein eiter nach Gratkorn.
> 
> Wer bis Martinelli überzieht stirbt.



das sagt auch alban lakata:
http://www.bike09.at/Was-sagen-Profis-ueber-die-WMStrecke-ber2794


----------



## mountainbike (14. August 2009)

@tretschwein - wie war denn dein tempo bis dorthin? gemütlich, druck, wettkampf?


ooooh weh - und ich hab mich angemeldet


----------



## Speeketze-VW (14. August 2009)

Ich geh auf die Small, dann ist mir jedenfalls der Falschgraben sicher & ich hab Zeit die Weiltmeister im Ziel zu bejubeln! Zeitlimit Martinelli ist mir zu knapp, wenn da was schief geht, bin ich raus, und hab vom Schöckel nix. Und ich bin für die letzten 36km KO, des is auch nix. Rock n Roll auf der Strecke hab ich die zwo Tage vorher. bis dann


----------



## The Tretschwein (16. August 2009)

http://www.bike09.at/Fahrereindruecke-ber2952

Fahrbar aber hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (16. August 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Kann nicht mitfahren hab kein Fully



Mann hast du Schwein!


----------



## transalpmanni (16. August 2009)

thomas stoll (vize-europameister 2006) hat zur wm-strecke folgende meinung:

http://www.bike09.at/Was-sagen-Profis-ueber-die-WMStrecke-ber2797


übrigens, hier könnt ihr die aktuelle starterliste sehen:
http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/g...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NTM4MjM&LangId=1


außerdem könnt ihr über twitter alle aktuellen meldungen bis zur wm bekommen:
http://twitter.com/BikeWM


----------



## tzmtb (17. August 2009)

Morgen!

Was sagt ihr überhaupt zu unseren Startern?
Einige sind ja nicht so bekannt auf der Langstrecke.
Klaus du kennst sie ja eher. Chancen?

MfG


----------



## ragazza (17. August 2009)

Fahre am Sonntag die Langdistanz und hab mir jetzt mal das Zeitlimit genauer angesehen.Bin zwar nicht der Schnellste aber auch nicht der Langsamste,ich konnte bis jetzt auf allen Langstreckenrennen in die vordere Hälfte fahren.Aber das Limit ist schon etwas knapp,wenn da ein technisches Problem auftritt oder das Wetter wie so oft heuer ein bischen Juchhe schreit könnts schon knapp werden nach 4.45h an Verpflegung 4 zu sein.Das der Veranstalter sich absichern muß und niemanden im Dunkeln konditionell verausgabt den letzten Trail runterlassen will ist schon klar,was mir aber überhaupt nicht einleuchtet ist der so verdammt späte Starttermin um 10.nochwas h ,eine Stunde früher und man hätte in der Richtung Dämmerung absolut kein Problem gehabt.So eine späte Startzeit hatte ich dieses Jahr nirgends.Woher kommts ? Müssen die Profis ausgeschlafen an den Start oder muss man warten bis genug Zuschaer da stehen ? Trifft bei mir auf absolute Unverständnis.


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. August 2009)

Zum einen kann man es nicht allen recht machen....manche wollen nicht so früh.

Hier meine ich die WM Teilnehmer welche kein Problem mit den Zeiten haben dürfen. Es ist nun mal die WM und hier redet natürlich die UCI mit.

UCI hätte wohl am liebsten WM und Hobby getrennt. Die Zeiten sind zum Teil deren Vorgaben. Da kann der Veranstalter nichts dafür.

Ansonsten wird es perfekt organisiert sein. 200 ehrenamtliche Helfer auf der Strecke. Vier Videoleinwände sind auf der Strecke verteilt um das Rennen immer aktuell zu verfolgen. Quasi wie beim Biathlon wird immer der aktuelle Stand durchgegeben.

Stattegg will bewusst ein sehr hartes Rennen, die härteste WM sein. 
Ergo ist das "Hobbyrennen" auch als hart zu werten. 

Größere Teilnehmerfelder würde diese Strecke nicht vertragen und sind auch nicht gewollt.


----------



## ragazza (18. August 2009)

Die Befürchtungen waren wohl unbegründet,hab heut mit meinem Trainingskumpel telefoniert,der macht so in etwa das gleiche Tempo wie ich und war letztes mal nach 3h56 bei Station vier,also der Puffer sollte wohl reichen.Mir wärs als Abfahrtsspezialist nur zuwider das Rennen auf geteerter Abfahrt beenden zu müssen,das wär ja ein absoluter Koitus Interruptus.


----------



## mountainbike (21. August 2009)

ähm lach

is das hier dir ruhe vor dem sturm?


----------



## transalpmanni (21. August 2009)

ragazza schrieb:


> Die Befürchtungen waren wohl unbegründet,hab heut mit meinem Trainingskumpel telefoniert,der macht so in etwa das gleiche Tempo wie ich und war letztes mal nach 3h56 bei Station vier,also der Puffer sollte wohl reichen.Mir wärs als Abfahrtsspezialist nur zuwider das Rennen auf geteerter Abfahrt beenden zu müssen,das wär ja ein absoluter Koitus Interruptus.



ähm - alban lakat (österr. staatsmeister) hat voriges jahr (beim wm-test) 4:37 gebraucht.... ich glaub dein puffer wird ein wenig strapaziert werden.

siehe ergebnisliste 2008:
http://www.global-sportservice.com/results/2008/0921stattegg/


----------



## transalpmanni (21. August 2009)

Die Top-Stars der Bike-WM09
Alles am Start was Rang und Namen hat!
Die Top-Stars der Bike-WM09
3 Olympiasieger 
4 Weltmeister 
2 Europameister 
1 zweifacher Girosieger

Das beste Nennergebnis aller Zeiten bei einer Marathon WM! 
Mit den Nachnennungen stehen wir derzeit bereits bei über 200 Anmeldungen aus 35 Nation. Alle Top-Stars werden sich auf einer der schwierigsten Strecken der Welt ein beinhartes Rennen liefern. 
Und ein Österreicher kämpft mitten drin um den Titel !

Alban Lakata, AUT Europameister XCM 2008, Aktueller Weltranglistenerster XCM 
Roel Paulissen, BEL Weltmeister XCM 2008 
Massimo de Bertolis, ITA Weltmeister XCM 2004 
Bart Brentjens, NED Olympiasieger XCO 1996 
Gilberto Simoni, ITA Sieger Giro dItalia 2001 und 2003 
Christoph Sauser, SUI Weltmeister XCO 2008 
Sabine Spitz, GER Olympiasiegerin XCO 2008 
Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa, NOR Olympiasiegerin XCO 2004, Weltmeisterin XCM 2008 
Petra Henzi, SUI Weltmeisterin XCM 2007

link zur UCI-Starterliste:
http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/ge...M4MjM&LangId=1


----------



## mountainbike (21. August 2009)

ja also ich glaub auch das für uns "otto-normalos" da nicht die große zeit für eine kaffeepause ist 

bummeln is nicht! aber das macht man ja beim rennen eh nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalpmanni (21. August 2009)

hab die sauser-waffe näher angesehen...

nur 9,1 kg hat das geile ding - und er hat järhlich 4 von dem stück zur verfügung! zwei bekommt jedes jahr sein mechaniker. da kannst ja wirklich neidisch werden!!!!


----------



## ragazza (25. August 2009)

transalpmanni schrieb:


> ähm - alban lakat (österr. staatsmeister) hat voriges jahr (beim wm-test) 4:37 gebraucht.... ich glaub dein puffer wird ein wenig strapaziert werden.
> 
> siehe ergebnisliste 2008:
> http://www.global-sportservice.com/results/2008/0921stattegg/



Da hast Du wohl die vierte Verpflegungsstation,die ich ja meinte,mit der vierten Zwischenzeit verwechselt.Ich hab das Limit übrigens locker geschafft.
 Gar nicht locker war die Strecke,sie hat den Titel WM-EM-Strecke wahrlich verdient.Nach zwei!! Reifenplatten war ich fast demoralisiert,die Abfahrten waren aber trotzdem das beste was ich bis jetzt in einem Marathon erlebt hab.Aber ich spüre zugegebenermassen heute noch alle Knochen.Herzlichen Dank an den Kroaten mit der Nr. A270,der mir einen Schlauch zugeworfen hatte,mein eigener Ersatzschlauch war ja auch schon hinüber.War ein hartes Rennen,aber wirklich toll


----------



## GiselaMakowski (26. August 2009)

Die Trails waren super, hat riesig Spaß gemacht (bergab auf jeden Fall, bergauf war's wie immer anstrengend) - endlich mal ein anspruchsvoller Marathon mit viel Trail und ohne den sonst üblichen stupiden Schotterautobahnabfahrten. Nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder!


----------



## ragazza (26. August 2009)

NoAge schrieb:


> Die Trails waren super, hat riesig Spaß gemacht (bergab auf jeden Fall, bergauf war's wie immer anstrengend) - endlich mal ein anspruchsvoller Marathon mit viel Trail und ohne den sonst üblichen stupiden Schotterautobahnabfahrten. Nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder!



Na klar nächstes Jahr wieder,Du musst ja immerhin den Titel verteidigen


----------



## The Tretschwein (1. September 2009)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ja also ich glaub auch das für uns "otto-normalos" da nicht die große zeit für eine kaffeepause ist
> 
> bummeln is nicht! aber das macht man ja beim rennen eh nicht



Bist denn jetzt gefahren? Welche Streckenlänge?

Wie hats dir gefallen?


----------



## mountainbike (1. September 2009)

@ tretschwein

bin die em/wm-strecke gefahren. hatte es mir auch dank deiner info wirklich gut eingeteilt. ich wollte ja ab martinelli nicht sterben 

hatte aber dann einen pedaldefekt am anstieg zum geierkogel und musste einige km joggen. den bürgermeistertrail einbeinig kannst dann auch net fahren, das kann weh tun.  hatte gedacht die karrenzzeit is 15.30 uhr und rannte wie verrückt. um 15.28 am martinelli sagte man mir die zeit is seit 13min um. ich hätt  können!

aber bis dahin hat mir dir strecke supi gefallen, muss ich echt sagen und ein paar hämmer wären ja noch gekommen. 

hast echt nicht zuviel versprochen


----------



## Speeketze-VW (1. September 2009)

oh mensch das ist Pech! Hab die Strecke bei schönstem Wetter als MTB Tourist in zwo Teilen befahren, die 30% beim Stift Rein und der Novystein..aua aua. Hab wie ein Schwein geschwitzt, dank minimaler Ortskenntnis konnte ich & mein Begleiter am Tag 1 aus Goslar die Trinkflaschen im Stift Rein und an der Mühlbacher Hütte(Brunnen/Schutzraum) auffüllen! Am Tag zwo rettete mich die Halterer Hütte vor dem Verdursten.. Am Renntag selbst bin ich die Small gefahren, somit konnte ich live die neuen Weltmeister beim Zieleinlauf beobachten& und hatte vorher auf Bürgermeisterdownhill, Gustels Trail+Falschgraben meinen Spaß. War ein absolut genialer Event!


----------

